# deleting a 6.7 diesel



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

deleting a 6.7 diesel does anyone know if its legal do so i could find anything on google this would be for my home state of CT


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh you’re going to delete the engine and put a Cummins in there, yea I think that’d be an improvement. 


Take a look over on powerstrokenation.com


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nope thinking of purchasing a ram 3500


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure where you've been but deleting emission control devices on vehicles has been illegal since the 70's. 

Bullydog was just fined for selling Cummings delete kits. They're supposed to refund buyer's money or something. 

Other than that, I have no idea what you're talking about. But for some reason my DEF gauge quit working a few years ago.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> does anyone know if its legal


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've done several, I live within the rebellion....... 


I just want the government to reopen to get my tax refund.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

If the truck is over 20 years old, you do not need to have the emissions tested. I did not say it was exempt I just said you don't have to get the emissions tested. Check with the CTDMV site and read up on emissions. I want to put a 12V in my 02 250SD (currently a 5.4 gas) but I don't think it will make it 20 years. Starting to rot.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Legal? No. 

People do it anyway? Every day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We don't have emission testing for diesel's under 16GVW in the great state of Illinois.





There has to be something else to make the state great,....... It will come to me.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You don't have to plug in a 3/4 TN or more here, no emission test here. 1/2 TN or car is different. I certainly would not be feared of doing it on a 3/4 6.7.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We have no emissions testing for any vehicles in Meatchicken...

Would be rather entertaining to plug my Cummings into a tester though...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

In MA, every inspection station has cameras that are monitored by Big Brother who can watch every test to ensure that no tests are skipped and tampered with


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> We don't have emission testing for diesel's under 16GVW in the great state of Illinois.
> 
> There has to be something else to make the state great,....... It will come to me.


The Hostess Twinkie was invented here... 

sorry... all I got


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> In MA, every inspection station has cameras that are monitored by Big Brother who can watch every test to ensure that no tests are skipped and tampered with


Do the police give the OK to test, not test, when to open, when to close?

Any laws like Jersey where it's illegal to fart in public?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do the police give the OK to test, not test, when to open, when to close?


I don't think so. I heard a story of a shop getting a phone call during an inspection from "The Man" questioning the % of tint on a vehicle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I don't think so. I heard a story of a shop getting a phone call during an inspection from "The Man" questioning the % of tint on a vehicle.


Can you take a crap without permission?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can you take a crap without permission?


I just went and took one. Didn't get any calls, so I guess it was cool.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I just went and took one. Didn't get any calls, so I guess it was cool.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

They took away my license plate last year because it wasn't "reflective enough"


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> In MA, every inspection station has cameras that are monitored by Big Brother who can watch every test to ensure that no tests are skipped and tampered with


 You don't need cameras in NY, Plug the car in and the info on the car goes to DMV, you have to buy the computer to perform NYS inspections. You could probably get away with the safety inspection.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can you take a crap without permission?


And you said you don't inhale...


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

I went green on all my diesels. Deleted all those "items" that gave me such poor mileage. As stated maybe the only good part about IL. Give Prickster a few weeks and he'll find a way to tax my tailpipes.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i guess you don't watch you tube and seeing the deletes that you can do


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Its only illegal if you get caught. Here, commercial 10,000 to 18,000, diesel, no inspection.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Its CT or for that matter the Northeast...they dont permit anything fun


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

When they ask just respond with
"I dont understand the question."


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

FredG said:


> You don't have to plug in a 3/4 TN or more here, no emission test here. 1/2 TN or car is different. I certainly would not be feared of doing it on a 3/4 6.7.


When I have our vehicles inspected they plug their computer into a plug under the dash. Even my 2015 3/4 ton. The only vehicle I have that doesn't require it is my '78 Camaro.

NYH1.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> When I have our vehicles inspected they plug their computer into a plug under the dash. Even my 2015 3/4 ton. The only vehicle I have that doesn't require it is my '78 Camaro.
> 
> NYH1.


 Maybe my inspection guys a crook, it's a big truck repair shop. They scan the vin and reggy do the safety inspection that's it. My furd f-350 never could keep the engine light off had it fixed numerous times and the light would come back on. I gave up on it, passes every time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i guess you don't watch you tube and seeing the deletes that you can do


You asked a question, I answered.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do the police give the OK to test, not test, when to open, when to close?
> 
> Any laws like Jersey where it's illegal to fart in public?


 Farting in public will get you a tube, Nevermind!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> deleting a 6.7 diesel does anyone know if its legal do so i could find anything on google this would be for my home state of CT


They do emission testing here in ct for pickups.. They put you on the hamster wheel plug you in.If you do the delete I have no idea if you can still pass? I don't think they looked under my hood.But then again I have the worlds best diesel, no mods necessary.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.trucktrend.com/how-to/ex...stions-emissions-deleting-and-checking-codes/


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Off track here I know but....

The neighbor kid across the road had the bright idea of buying a late 90's S-10 Blazer that someone put a mid 80's K5 Blazer 6.2 L diesel engine in, a different frame and some type of solid front axle setup. He worked on it for a while.

When he went to put it on the road, he couldn't. Whatever the inspection station needed to plug into under the dash wasn't hooked to anything because of the engine swap. His year was the first year that required vehicles to be plugged into the State DMV. He was SOL.

His solution was to swap the body off an older model that didn't need to be plugged in. It worked, a lot of hassle though.

NYH1.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

BUFF said:


> http://www.trucktrend.com/how-to/ex...stions-emissions-deleting-and-checking-codes/


 Looks like a Thumbs Up


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just chatted with sinister and they told be it can be tuned


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> deleting a 6.7 diesel does anyone know if its legal do so i could find anything on google this would be for my home state of CT


Your original question was if it was legal...



PLOWMAN45 said:


> i just chatted with sinister and they told be it can be tuned


Everyone knows that you can delete emission items and tune a truck... ECM / ECU tuning has been around since at least the 80's with actual "chips" that you installed. Modern day is a simple re flash with a computer.

you asked if it was legal... no, it is still not legal to delete the emission control items from a 6.7

Did you ask sinister if it was legal to delete or if it could be done?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

No i didn't ask that


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I just did my 5500. It runs so much better and has way more power and torque now. It needs inspection. They say anything over 10 k doesn’t get emissions test


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you take out the def system


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

hey we can close this I talked to a friend if its over 10,000 gvw it can be


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So it is 100% legal to remove/delete the factory federal emission control systems if the GVWR is over 10,000lbs?

Am I reading this correct?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> hey we can close this I talked to a friend if its over 10,000 gvw it can be


Wanna bet???

https://www.wzzm13.com/mobile/artic...ing-related-to-epa-investigation/69-610734734

They were deleting semis.

Your friend is clueless.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wanna bet???
> 
> https://www.wzzm13.com/mobile/artic...ing-related-to-epa-investigation/69-610734734
> 
> ...


 Wow, I was clueless too.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In a nutshell, per the OP's original question. Is it legal to remove emission items on any vehicle. No. Federal law. Can it be done, yes.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im gonna leave everything on for dot but what they don't know wont kill em


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So a blue or black Chevy with a western blade in Norwalk CT. Gets full inspection. Way to stay down low on an open forum...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> So a blue or black Chevy with a western blade in Norwalk CT. Gets full inspection. Way to stay down low on an open forum...


After the OP deletes his pickup he'll be back with wtf I got a ticket and my pickup has been red taged.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> hey we can close this I talked to a friend if its over 10,000 gvw it can be


So where your friend get this info?
PM me if you want


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

dieselss said:


> So where your friend get this info?
> PM me if you want


I'm sure the guys at Edge, H&S Performance, and Bully Dog would love to have that info as well...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

OK in ct a truck over 10k gvw doesn't have to go through emissions and i talking straight pipe def delete and egr is is tuned as well he is also a diesel mechanic


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> OK in ct a truck over 10k gvw doesn't have to go through emissions and i talking straight pipe def delete and egr is is tuned as well he is also a diesel mechanic


Just cause it dont have to go through emissions don't mean you can still delete it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In Jersey, same thing. But that don't make it legal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> OK in ct a truck over 10k gvw doesn't have to go through emissions and i talking straight pipe def delete and egr is is tuned as well he is also a diesel mechanic


Hello???

Emissions are federal NOT state.

Randall answered the question as did others.

Can it be done? Yes

Is it legal? NO

THAT was your question. You should probably find a new mechanic/friend.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It is the same up here. Emissions are federal, which means big fines, for driver's, businesses, and mechanics involved. This is not a simple speeding ticket, slap on the wrist...
My wife's 2012 traverse had to go for emmission testing this year for it's plate renewal. It's not on my commercial policy, so it would seem up here anyway everyone goes every 6-7 years. I was surprised when I got the notice , cause it's still under 70k km..lol


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Grey - Bruce Counties have always been exempt from Emission tests for non-commercial cars and trucks . Never could figure out why , but did not mind .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I can understand horse and buggies being exempt.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I can understand horse and buggies being exempt.


Not with our soon to be Green New Deal...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

We dont even need plates , just slow moving signs and 4 - way flashers .


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

SHAWZER said:


> We dont even need plates , just slow moving signs and 4 - way flashers .


So up there, slap a Triangle on the rear, your good to go.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

man these topics are beat to death


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> man these topics are beat to death


If there were answers then this would have been over with 2 pages ago.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> man these topics are beat to death


My first post answered your question. Or whatever it was. You're the one that kept trying to get a different answer despite everyone telling you over and over and over and over and over that it isn't legal.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What topics?


----------

